# καλίμπρα



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2008)

Το γνωστό μηχάνημα ευθυγράμμισης.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 4, 2008)

Caliper. Ποια είναι η ερώτηση;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2008)

Πώς λέγεται το μηχάνημα "καλίμπρα" που χρησιμοποιούν οι φαναρτζήδες.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 4, 2008)

Ρώτησα γιατί η ερώτηση είναι στα Greek monolingual. Συνήθως η καλίμπρα είναι το caliper. Απλά, δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το φανοποιείο... Θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο ακόμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 4, 2008)

Λοιπόν, απ' αυτά που βλέπω είναι το Car chassis/body alignment/straightening bench και τα σχετικά.

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=car+chassis+alignment+straightening+bench&start=10&sa=N


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2009)

Επίσης: frame machine, frame rack, frame straightener, chassis machine, chassis aligner.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2011)

Σήμερα πρόσεξα σε μια ταμπέλα φαναρτζίδικου να αναφέρεται ο όρος *πολυμήτρα*. «Ωραία λέξη» σκέφτηκα, «αλλά σε ποιον αγγλικό όρο αντιστοιχεί;» Δεν είχα χρόνο να σταματήσω στο εν λόγω φανοποιείο, οπότε είπα να ρωτήσω εδώ ώστε να εμπλουτίσω το λεξιλόγιό μου. Ξέρετε εσείς κάτι; Εμένα πάντως το μυαλό μου πήγε στο *multipoint*.


----------



## northaegean (Apr 19, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σου.
Ο αγγλικός όρος είναι caliper (καλίμπρα) κατά το ελληνικόν. Παλαιότερα είχαν ένα caliper (μήτρα) για κάθε αυτοκίνητο, σήμερα έχουν μία για πολλούς τύπους αυτοκινήτων.


----------

